# cleaning poop out of the potty



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

Is there an easy way? I'm glad she's potty trained during the day but cleaning the potty is so gross! The poop sticks to the sides and it's hard to get out. Where do you all wash the potties? Bathroom sink where people brush their teeth? Bathtub where the kids bathe? Somewhere else? I even tried putting a liner in the potty but she refused to sit on it until the liner was removed.


----------



## Clarinet (Nov 3, 2005)

Congratulations on the potty training!

I used to do a quick flick of the wrist to try to get it out at once. Then use a bit of toilet paper to wipe the inside. I kept a squirt bottle of cleanser under the sink, shot the potty, rinsed in the sink and then shot the sink and rinsed it. Sticky poop is so gross and I moved my daughter to the big potty as soon as she was comfortable with it!


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sjkmaurice*
Congratulations on the potty training!

I used to do a quick flick of the wrist to try to get it out at once. Then use a bit of toilet paper to wipe the inside. I kept a squirt bottle of cleanser under the sink, shot the potty, rinsed in the sink and then shot the sink and rinsed it. Sticky poop is so gross and I moved my daughter to the big potty as soon as she was comfortable with it!

Mine was starting to get comfy until she decided to bounce while on the toilet seat, would not let me hold her in place, and fell in and got her little bum wet.







(She didn't want to use the small padded seat on the toilet seat, either. Nooo . . she had to be like big sister!)


----------



## lauradoc (May 21, 2005)

Dump what you can, pick out big chunks with toilet paper, then put water from sink into potty to rinse it, but dump this dirty water into the toilet; repeat if needed, adding cleaner as needed. It took my dd a long time to get comfortable on the big potty again after she fell in, also, and boy was I glad when she finally did!!!


----------



## bass chick (Sep 7, 2005)

I put a lot of water in the potty right away and then swish it a little (not too much or it will spill!!) and then dump it. Then I repeat that step and then wipe out what got missed with a wad of toilet paper. Then I spray the potty with vinegar, rinse it, spray with vinegar again, and wipe it out. We've only been using the potty for 12 days, but DS just today pooped in the big toilet! Woo-hoo!!! That is a blessing since I'm pregnant and the first couple times I emptied the poopy potty, I threw up!


----------



## 3 Little Monkeys (Mar 13, 2003)

Do you have a mini shower? Dh rigged one up for me with parts from Home Depot, it cost around $10. Before I had that though, I would wipe the potty down with toilet paper, then rinse it out in the tub - it just seemed gross to me to clean it in the sink







I figure they've pooped in the bathtub a time or two, it wouldn't hurt to clean out the potty in there too


----------



## rere (Apr 21, 2005)

I always went with the rinse and dump in the toilette method but I also found that if you can leave a little clean water in the potty it helps the poop to not stick.


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

DD uses either a little Baby Bjorn potty or a potty seat on our big potty. The potty seat just gets wiped down when needed. With the little potty, we dump what we can in the toilet, rinse the potty in the sink (but pour the rinse water in the toilet, not back in the sink!), and if there are any stubborn bits, wipe it off with TP. Basically, everything ends up in the toilet. Usually a dump and a quick rinse is all it takes.


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

We Dumped, then flushed, then swished in the big toilet to get what was left out.

Dump flush swish...away it goes

Dried it with a paper towel then flushed that too...


----------



## Monkeyfeet (Feb 5, 2005)

Oh crap, I never thought about all of this!


----------



## SamuraiEarthMama (Dec 3, 2002)

hm... i wonder if spraying the potty with some sort of oil (Pam?) would prevent this sort of thing... or maybe someone needs to invent the Teflon Toddler Seat...

katje


----------



## ShadowMom (Jun 25, 2004)

I absolutely detest bleach, but I have to admit that in desperation (poop is not my strong suit) I put a little bleach and water in there and after sitting for just a little while, the poop disappears!

But, this potty my DS uses has a removeable "pot". The one-piece potties wouldn't be so good for that because you don't want to use bleach anywhere that touches them, at least I wouldn't.

I never thought about how disgusting those potties get until my DS started using one!!! And all of the ones we have seem to get pee down in them and they don't contain boy pee well at all.

It's still better than doing all of those diapers though.


----------



## bratmobile (Jun 30, 2004)

Wipe with tp

Wipe with wetted cloth wipes until clean (usually just 1)

One last soapy cloth wipe

Wash wipes with diapers (since we still have diaper laundry from outings/nap/nighttime)


----------



## mountainsun (Jan 11, 2005)

When the poop got that gross to clean







we switched over to the potty seat that lays on top of the big potty! Ds never had a problem switching over and I think he actually likes going on "the big potty."


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

I always just dumped it, wiped with TP, then rinsed it in the sink. It never phased me. But my son potty trained pretty early so maybe his poop wasn't to the really gross point yet? Also he liked the ring on the toilet once he was big enough to get up there himself (by 2, probably). He quit using the ring around 2.5.


----------

